# TW Bent Trike videos (More Now!)



## Falco Frank (31 Mar 2016)

Well, two actually but I must apologise about the 2nd in advance!

First up a look around the Trike:



Second, lousy positioning and terrible design by JVC mean that the awful wind noise drowns out almost everything else in a short test ride...



Pleasantly pleased with the comfortable ride, must sort a catching disc out next.

Cheers - Frank


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2016)

You put that wheel on backwards or at least it is running that way.


----------



## Falco Frank (31 Mar 2016)

LoL, first attempt on this bike with the Cam and I had to mount it upside down so that will explain it! 

Audio is also slightly out of sync, good job the video quality is decent!


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2016)

The video is great, unfortunately it has made me want a trike even more so, it will happen soon.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Mar 2016)

You mentioned updating your flag

I found a kite maker a few years ago who will make flags to an agreed design

Helen at  Raindrop Kites offers the opportunity to design your own flag and get a quality product


----------



## Falco Frank (31 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Helen at  Raindrop Kites offers the opportunity to design your own flag and get a quality product



Excellent, thank you I feel a Ducati design coming on!


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Mar 2016)

That rear light that you have on the rack, what is it and what bracket are you using? I'd like one for mine.


----------



## Falco Frank (31 Mar 2016)

There was a rear light on the bike that works with the rear guard but that LED had water ingress and gave up the ghost.

New one is a simple Aldi item, lots of flash options. Bracket comes with it and uses a plastic type hose clip but I need to add some rubber strip as the light does tend to move a little.


----------



## FrankCrank (1 Apr 2016)

...nice vids, and good quality, at least compared to mine. Recently tried to make a vid on one of my usual routes, just holding the smartphone, but not too happy with all the shaking going on. I'll have another attempt using a selfie stick, might help a little. If I attach it directly to the trike somewhere, I'm worried about all the frame vibrations - but yours seems OK to me. Got to admit photography has never been my thing, so steep learning curve for me


----------



## starhawk (1 Apr 2016)

Can't get those videos to work


----------



## Falco Frank (1 Apr 2016)

starhawk said:


> Can't get those videos to work



Sorry about that, they are simply loaded straight up into Youtube and shared here.

I didnt even use the full HD version on my JVC adixxion camera and yet the the 2nd Vid is 1.6GB in size just for 15mins of 'action'. Its a good cam but the wind noise is awful and spoils any motion video. I think its time to chat with JVC again! (Ideas on noise reduction very welcome as deflectors and taping over the microphone holes have both failed).

I hope its nothing to do with the 'SnoopaVision', if so, den ai feels ya pain, 'bro!


----------



## starhawk (1 Apr 2016)

I got the message "An error has occured, try again later" on both, I initially missed that "try again later" part but now I have tried again and they worked this time!


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Apr 2016)

Frank. Can you mount the camera above the front mech on the boom.


----------



## Falco Frank (1 Apr 2016)

Hi Steve, yes, I will try that on a future ride but I hoped with the camera being closer to me that it would pick up my 'commentary' however, i realise its useless for that unless I put the cam in a case OR....

Put a fairing on the front....


----------



## Sailorsi (1 Apr 2016)

Nice vids, I keep meaning to do some filming myself, just never seem to get around to it. I found youtube vids really helpful when I was on the hunt for a new bike, keep us posted with a review when you have had gotten some miles in. Thanks Frank


----------



## Falco Frank (1 Apr 2016)

I really wish I'd gone with a Go-Pro now but if its of interest, here is the choice I made with some graphic reasons:







and the Camera website:

http://adixxion.jvc.com/


----------



## Falco Frank (8 Apr 2016)

Goodness my lack of fitness is shocking!

Tried to push a little harder on the same short route as last time and you will be able to hear how out of breath I get...

But, positives - RH disc brake is super after a fettle but now shows up the LHS that is squealing, mirror works well and even better:

Wind noise is almost cured after much reading and the use of a Microphone windshield from Maplins - best £5 I ever spent from there.

So Ladies and Gents, tip that seat backwards and pedal along for a quick trip to the seaside


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Apr 2016)

Not being picky or critical, but I am not happy with your tyre!

There seems to be a sight bulge and some "material" on the inner side and I cannot get a clear view on the video, but is there a split or worn area?


----------



## Falco Frank (9 Apr 2016)

Thank you for your concern. I think you might be right, not noticed it before but something seems wrong in the video.

Will look into it tonight.

On a nicer note, the lovely little girl at the top of the hill 'you're doing a good job there!'

Best thing Ive been told in ages.


----------



## Dakabin Charlie (22 May 2016)

G'day, to keep the noise down to a minimum,,,,,,,,put some foam around the mike uptake,,,,,it will work a treat


----------



## Falco Frank (24 May 2016)

Thanks Charlie, I recently did just that.

I was recommended to buy and fit the foam head for a microphone, works ok for pedal bike speed but not at motorbike speed!


----------



## Falco Frank (7 Jun 2016)

Well, the foam was working but there is FAR TOO MUCH bike noise being captured by having the cam on the front boom.

Time for a rethink...



Can you see the 'Black Cat' ?


----------



## Sailorsi (10 Jun 2016)

Falco Frank said:


> Well, the foam was working but there is FAR TOO MUCH bike noise being captured by having the cam on the front boom.
> 
> Time for a rethink...
> 
> ...



Good footage, nothing like getting out and about. I didn't notice any noise just sounds like my knees. Sure its not your teeth rattling?


----------

